

The Economist: Did the Internet kill rhetoric? - alexwestholm
http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2011/01/american_political_discourse?fsrc=scn%2Ffb%2Fwl%2Fbl%2Finternetrhetoric

======
Semiapies
Odd, I thought TV and radio were supposed to have killed off rhetoric long
before I was born.

------
somagrand
The way the youtube videos load up on the page is really hot. Is that Apture?

